# Proyecto de linterna de leds de potencia y bajo consumo.



## bb1 (Ene 22, 2009)

Buenas a todos. Estaba buscando información para hacerme una linterna de cabeza y de casualidad encontré el foro. Soy de Madrid de la zona del Escorial. Trabajo como electricista pero siempre me ha gustado la electrónica.. 

Muy frecuentemente trabajo de noche y para iluminarme llevo una linterna de cabeza construida a base de un led blanco de 3 vatios alimentado por tres pilas AA recargables.

Su funcionamiento es aceptable pero me gustaría mejorar. 

Sus pegas es que nunca puedes agotar las baterías completamente. Cuando la tensión de ellas baja a los 3 volts la luz se ha debilitado bastante. Llevo varias pilas de repuesto y las capacidades reales siempre son distintas. Solo me dura cada grupo de pilas dos horas. La luz es decentilla 

Para solucionar incluso mejorar sus cualidades había pensado usar un circuito parecido al   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/led-pila-1-5-a-10793/ pero solo vale para pequeños leds y yo tenía pensado usar cinco leds en paralelo cuyas características vienen en http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf o usar cinco grupos compuestos de un led, elevador y una pila.

Me gustaría modificar el circuito para bajar su frecuencia que según leo es de 50000 hz para dejarlo en 500. Supongo que valdría con elevar la capacidad del condensador cien veces.

Naturalmente el transistor sustituirlo por un BD243 o similar pero su Hfe por lo que veo solo es de 20 y si pongo dos en Darlington la tensión de polarización base en total sería de 1.4 V por lo que con una sola pila no va el invento. Me hubiera gustado usar un BUZ10 pero tropiezo con la tensión de puerta. Pero el problema mas gordo que encuentro es el cálculo de la bobina. El led a 4 volts consume 1.8 A.

De lograr mi propósito tendría una linterna que por el efecto de la persistencia del ojo humano luciría como 15 vatios consumiendo una fracción de la que tengo ahora y aprovechando a tope las pilas.


¿Existe algún transistor MOS con tensión de puerta realmente reducida?

¿Alguno que entienda en cálculo de bobinas?

Lo de usar por ejemplo un 555 atacando un transistor de potencia lo descarté en un principio porque requiere ya varias pilas en serie.

Venga, a ver si alguno se echa al ruedo.


----------



## bb1 (Ene 22, 2009)

Ahora no encuentro el circuito que tenía el condensador, pero estudiando un poco el circuito que he apuntado antes veo que cuando se polariza el transistor a través de la resistencia y un lado de la bobina obliga a pasar la corriente a través del otro lado de la bobina que induce una corriente en sentido contrario que bloquea el transistor e interrumpe de golpe la circulación en la bobina de colector produciendo una sobretensión que es aprovechada entonces por el led.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 22, 2009)

Yo me he montado un circuito similar a este como generador de corriente constante y colocar los led en SERIE
http://www.khalus.com.ua/kh/data/components/lumileds/data/ONS_MC34063A_AN1.pdf

Se debe cambiar la disposicion del diodo y la bobina, para que trabaje como elevador, pero como puedes ver se necesitan muy pocos elementos, 
Para los calculos, metele la tension de entrada baja y la salida alta para ver como te cambia la disposicion de los componentes L y D.
http://www.nomad.ee/micros/mc34063a/index.shtml

El diodo debe ser rapido y de bajas perdidas utilizado en fuentes conmutadas, hay modelos de hasta 0.25V
Lo ideal seria utilizar mosfets pero para tensiones tan bajas es un poco complicado.


no dificil es la bobina que es de 220uH que deberas bobinarla tu mismo aunque sea a ojimetro.



Intuyo que te podria servir bastante bien la de una lampara de bajo consumo. Si desmontas la tipica lampara de bajo consumo de ferreteria encontraras dentro de la carcasa blanca la electronica y un pequeno transformador.


Deberias medir con el tester en que terminales hay mas resistencia y utilizar esos.


El mc34063 es el tipico utilizado en los adaptadores de mechero para moviles y similares, si tienes alguno desmontalo y lo veras rapidamente.


----------



## bb1 (Ene 25, 2009)

Tio pepe gracias por tu atención pero no puedo usar el integrado que dices por dos motivos, la tensión de entrada mínima es de 3 voltios y la intensidad de su salida es reducida y para colmo los amarillos venden un circuito totalmente montado como http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7881

o incluso mejor http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15880

que permiten alimentar con una sola pila.

Lo que busco tiene que dar como mínimo 5 amperios siendo ideal 9 amperios. Estoy hablando de cinco leds de potencia en paralelo.


----------

